
Navajo Math Circles - zamansky
http://cestlaz.github.io/posts/navajo-circles/#.V1gMqCTr3yI.hackernews
======
brudgers
About math circles:
[http://www.mathcircles.org/Wiki_WhatIsAMathCircle](http://www.mathcircles.org/Wiki_WhatIsAMathCircle)

